# Grosses lenteur VirtualBox avec 2 sessions Windows



## mat64 (17 Septembre 2020)

Hello tout le monde 

J'ai commencé il y a 2 mois une formation de technicien informatique. La plupart des exercices se font sur VirtualBox, où on installe nos vm.
Sur mon VirtualBox j'ai une session Windows 10 entreprise, et une session Windows server 2019.
Il m'est pratiquement impossible de lancer les 2 sessions en même temps. Mon mac commence par laguer, puis se fige complètement! Je suis obligé de forcer le redémarrage. Pour un des mes exercices il faut absolument que je puisse lancer ces 2 sessions en même temps 

J'ai un MacBook Pro 2019 i9 avec 16go de ram. Je trouve un peu étonnant d'avoir des lags alors que ma configuration tient la route...
Rien que quand je lance la session Windows serveur 2019, VirtualBox me prend 15,47Go de mémoire dans le moniteur d'activité!
Pour mes 2 sessions sur VirtualBox j'ai bien installé les addons vboxguest. Concernant la configuration, j'ai mis 7go de ram pour chaque sessions et j'ai mis le nombre de processeurs sur 4... Voilà ma version de VirtualBox: Version 6.1.14 r140239 (Qt5.6.3)
Et je suis sur macOS Mojave 10.14.6


----------



## maxou56 (17 Septembre 2020)

mat64 a dit:


> j'ai mis 7go de ram pour chaque sessions et j'ai mis le nombre de processeurs sur 4...


Je n'utilise pas Virtual Box.
Mais 7GB de RAM, donc (7+7)14GB de RAM plus la mémoire graphique (combien pour les machines virtuelles?) C'est trop, beaucoup trop. Je te conseil 4GB pour chaque par exemple.
2*4coeurs c'est correct pour 8 cores, 16 threads de l'i9

Virtual box est obligatoire? Car VMware ou parallels sont plus optimisé.
VMware 12 est même disponible gratuitement (mais nécessite Catalina)


----------



## mat64 (17 Septembre 2020)

maxou56 a dit:


> Je n'utilise pas Virtual Box.
> Mais 7GB de RAM, donc (7+7)14GB de RAM plus la mémoire graphique (combien pour les machines virtuelles?) C'est trop, beaucoup trop. Je te conseil 4GB pour chaque par exemple.
> 2*4coeurs c'est correct pour 8 cores, 16 threads de l'i9
> 
> ...


J'ai augmenté la ram car sinon ça beugue encore plus... 
VirtualBox est indispensable oui... Beaucoup d'autres étudiants ont aussi des problèmes avec VirtualBox sur mac.
Je pense que je vais me faire une partition Boot Camp et utiliser VirtualBox depuis la!


----------



## maxou56 (17 Septembre 2020)

mat64 a dit:


> VirtualBox est indispensable oui...


C'est dommage car c'est vraiment moins bien optimisé.
Les exercices concernent Virtual Box (création, configuration de VM)? Ou windows?


----------



## mat64 (17 Septembre 2020)

maxou56 a dit:


> C'est dommage car c'est vraiment moins bien optimisé.
> Les exercices concernent Virtual Box (création, configuration de VM)? Ou windows?



Les 2. On nous demande de configurer VirtualBox d’une certaine façon par exemple pour le réseau. 
Et aussi Windows, avec création d’un iso avec Sysprep, configuration de Windows server etc...


----------



## Locke (18 Septembre 2020)

mat64 a dit:


> Sur mon VirtualBox j'ai une session Windows 10 entreprise, et une session Windows server 2019.
> Il m'est pratiquement impossible de lancer les 2 sessions en même temps. Mon mac commence par laguer, puis se fige complètement! Je suis obligé de forcer le redémarrage. Pour un des mes exercices il faut absolument que je puisse lancer ces 2 sessions en même temps


Par défaut, une machine virtuelle ne peut pas utiliser plus de la moitié de la mémoire totale d'un Mac. Dans ton cas de figure, de base, tu as 16 Go de mémoire, donc le maxi pour une machine virtuelle serait de 8 Go. Avec 2 machines virtuelles, tu ne pourras pas dépasser 4 Go par machine, car il ne restera que 4 Go pour macOS !

Ne pas oublier qu'une machine virtuelle ne fait que de l'émulation à tous les nouveaux, processeur, graphisme et quantité de mémoire. Le chef d'orchestre est bien macOS qui doit à la base se gérer et ensuite une machine virtuelle, dans ton cas c'est 2 machines virtuelles en plus et avec seulement 4 Go de mémoire, il n'y a rien d'étonnant que tout soit à la ramasse !

Outrepasser les réglages n'arrangent pas les choses, c'est bien tout le contraire et que tu constates. Déjà je suppose que tu es sous macOS Catalina, or pour un bon fonctionnement, une bonne gestion, 8 Go de mémoire lui sont nécessaires ! De base, il faudrait que ton MBP possède 24 Go de mémoire pour avoir 8 Go pour macOS et 8 Go pour chaque machine virtuelle. Au risque de me répéter, une machine virtuelle n'est que de l'émulation qui ne peut pas exploiter directement, donc physiquement, le potentiel des composants d'une carte mère.

Pour finir, Virtual Box est un logiciel gratuit, mais son problème est qu'il n'est pas très convivial et très loin d'avoir les capacités logicielles en émulation, les reins solides, face aux 2 ténors que sont Parallels Desktop ou VMware. Attention, même avec ces 2 logiciels, 4 Go de mémoire par machine virtuelle, c'est bien trop peu.


----------



## mat64 (18 Septembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Par défaut, une machine virtuelle ne peut pas utiliser plus de la moitié de la mémoire totale d'un Mac. Dans ton cas de figure, de base, tu as 16 Go de mémoire, donc le maxi pour une machine virtuelle serait de 8 Go. Avec 2 machines virtuelles, tu ne pourras pas dépasser 4 Go par machine, car il ne restera que 4 Go pour macOS !
> 
> Ne pas oublier qu'une machine virtuelle ne fait que de l'émulation à tous les nouveaux, processeur, graphisme et quantité de mémoire. Le chef d'orchestre est bien macOS qui doit à la base se gérer et ensuite une machine virtuelle, dans ton cas c'est 2 machines virtuelles en plus et avec seulement 4 Go de mémoire, il n'y a rien d'étonnant que tout soit à la ramasse !
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse claire et précise [emoji2]


----------



## mat64 (18 Septembre 2020)

maxou56 a dit:


> Je n'utilise pas Virtual Box.
> Mais 7GB de RAM, donc (7+7)14GB de RAM plus la mémoire graphique (combien pour les machines virtuelles?) C'est trop, beaucoup trop. Je te conseil 4GB pour chaque par exemple.
> 2*4coeurs c'est correct pour 8 cores, 16 threads de l'i9
> 
> ...



Je me suis renseigné et je peux utiliser autre chose que virtualbox si jamais ça lague trop. 
Je vais donc partir sur VMware


----------



## Locke (18 Septembre 2020)

mat64 a dit:


> Je vais donc partir sur VMware


C'est bien ce que je mentionnais en réponse #6...


Locke a dit:


> Pour finir, Virtual Box est un logiciel gratuit, mais son problème est qu'il n'est pas très convivial et très loin d'avoir les capacités logicielles en émulation, les reins solides, face aux 2 ténors que sont Parallels Desktop ou VMware. Attention, même avec ces 2 logiciels, 4 Go de mémoire par machine virtuelle, c'est bien trop peu.


...en bas de réponse.


mat64 a dit:


> Je me suis renseigné et je peux utiliser autre chose que virtualbox si jamais ça lague trop.


Ca ne réglera pas ton problème, tu ne pourras pas déjouer le fait qu'avec seulement 16 Go de mémoire que chaque machine virtuelle va plafonner avec 4 Go et que tout sera à la ramasse. Il faut vraiment assimiler que ce n'est que de l'émulation, que tu mettes 2 ou 4 coeurs pour le processeur, peu de mémoire pour la partie graphique, ça fait 3 OS _(Operating System, Windows et macOS)_ qui doivent fonctionner avec un seul processeur, une seule puce/graphique, une petite quantité de mémoire.

Ca se passerait un peu mieux avec 24 Go de mémoire.


----------



## mat64 (18 Septembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je mentionnais en réponse #6...
> 
> ...en bas de réponse.
> 
> ...



Ok je comprends ... [emoji52]


----------



## maxou56 (18 Septembre 2020)

@mat64
La question, quelle est l’usage fait avec les machines virtuelles (si il un usage graphique par exemple)?

Sinon pour VWware, tu peux tester, en exportants (en .ova .ovf) les VM de virtual box et en les importants dans VMware.
Pour Mojave il faut VMware 11.5 (payant, 30 jours d’essai), Pour Catalina et + il y VMware 12 (payant pour la version pro, mais gratuite pour la version grand publique « player »)
Avantage de la version 12, DirectX 11, utilisation des eGPU, jusqu’a 8GB de mémoires vidéo (contre 3GB max pour 11.5), pas d’extension installer (Utilisation des api apple)

Ton MBP 15 i9 2019, à 8Coeurs /16 Threads
Donc assigner 4Coeurs pour les VM c’est correct (8 Threads pour les VM et 8 Threads pour macOS) (Mais cela signifie que les VM dispose de l’équivalent d’un petit i3 2Coeurs en puissance)

Le soucis ici c’est les 16GB de RAM pour 3 OS.
Il faut que macOS dispose de suffisamment de RAM (Idéalement 8GB, 4GB minimum si macOS ne fait rien)
VMware ne pré alloue pas la mémoire (par exemple si la VM consomme 2GB, il y’a env 2GB d’utilisées, mais ça ne fait pas de miracle)
Donc avec 16GB de RAM, tu peux mettre 4GB max par VM (il faut aussi prendre en compte la mémoire vidéo).
Windows 10 fonctionne avec 4GB de RAM, pour une utilisation basique, et si tu souhaite une meilleur performance graphique il faut aussi augmenter la mémoire vidéo.
L’idéal sur la machine pour faire cette usage aurait été 32GB de RAM, mais elle est soudée malheureusement.
Et via windows par Bootcamp, ça ne sera pas mieux.


----------

